# Old Age Makeup help?



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Alright folks, I've dabbled in makeup for years, especially FX stuff, and theater makeup. I'm familiar with the traditional old age process, but I need something more realistic up close. I'm 32, with a bit of a round face and I need to look like Keith Richards. Unfortunately, I don't have time to live the hard life that he has. Any help would be most appreciated. I'm thinking stipple latex, but not sure that's going to give the etched lines that he has. Thoughts? Ideas? Laughter?


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Maybe you can get ahold of the guy who did this.



Picture is a link


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the lead, Empty! 
Unfortunately the picture isn't showing up for me, but I'm positive that's the security protocols on my work server. I'll take a look when I get home.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you may not be able to get away as much you thought. Just be sure to get the clothes, sunglasses, headband right. I cannot think what you can do on makeup to get this look.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been able to create some subtle facial wrinkling by stretching my skin as far as possible, then applying liquid latex and letting it dry. It will not give you deep wrinkles and lines, but it will give some wrinkling effect when you release tension on the skin. Just work with small patches of skin at a time.

Eric


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wolfbeard said:


> I have been able to create some subtle facial wrinkling by stretching my skin as far as possible, then applying liquid latex and letting it dry. It will not give you deep wrinkles and lines, but it will give some wrinkling effect when you release tension on the skin. Just work with small patches of skin at a time.
> 
> Eric


This is awful difficult to do to yourself (and works best if you have a little age already, it's not incredibly effective on teenagers, but can make a 30 yr old look 60). If you have someone that can apply it for you while you stretch your skin, it can be most effective.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Empty, that link is incredible. That was amazing. 
Nowhining, I know what you mean. I'm actually doing Keith's character of Captain Teague from the Pirates of the Caribbean movie. I think I did a great job on the costume, but it needs something more. 
Wolfbeard, that's a great idea, and I think the most workable for my situation. Now I just have to try it out. 
Unorthodox, yeah, I'll be enlisting aid from the missus. 

Thank you ALL for your input!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

First, that picture is AWESOME!!

Second, I totally agree with UnOrthodOx and Wolfbeard, stretched skin and liquid latex is the way to go, and it_ is _easier if you have another set of hands. And a hair dryer, set on low, can speed the drying process so it doesn't take so long. I couldn't come up with a link to give you, but I'll bet if you search You Tube for old age makeup there will be a tutorial somewhere.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, Madame, thank you. I have indeed been studying such tutorials and hope to try this process out in the next day or so. 
I love this forum, and all the helpful people on it. Everyone is so wonderful!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I gave the latex aging method a dry run, and though I don't think I looked much like Mr. Richards, it was a great effect. I'll be tweaking it and using it again, and maybe I'll even remember to post some pictures. Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

We have an old age prosthetic that has been pretty popular. It's not based on Keith Richards, but you can probably get pretty close with facial hair and eye makeup. Here's a video:

YouTube - ‪Old Fart foam latex prosthetic‬‏


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, Instant Monsters, for posting the video. Not sure I want to go full prosthetic for this. I did try the latex wrinkle method, and was pretty happy with it, though I need to get a better grease paint to keep it from disappearing into the latex.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Kryolan's Rubber Mask Greasepaint is excellent for wrinkle stipple latex. Graftobian also makes a variety that works well.

Make sure you use a product that is designed for latex. RMG is castor-oil based, and will not leech into the latex and discolor the way regular cream makeup does. You can also make a poor-man's version by adding a drop or two of castor oil into cream makeup. It works, but not as well as the real thing.

-Chris


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, thanks. I was just being cheap and using what I had on hand. Couldn't afford to make a trip to the makeup supply house before the first run. Will definitely pick up some Kryolan before the next go.


----------



## tinamo (Sep 7, 2012)

Wolfbeard said:


> I have been able to create some subtle facial wrinkling by stretching my skin as far as possible, then applying liquid latex and letting it dry. It will not give you deep wrinkles and lines, but it will give some wrinkling effect when you release tension on the skin. Just work with small patches of skin at a time.
> 
> Eric


Is there any way to improve? I think the forehead wrinkles is very serious. We need to keep it wet or improve the food.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

try adding pieces of paper towel or toiletpaper with the latex to create bigger wrinkles. maby that helps. or instead of liquid latex make a mixture of water, glycerine and gelatine.


----------

